# Vomiting? with IBS?



## Mariee (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had IBS for years. Long before it was diagnosed I had these attacks of diarrhea and pain since puberty. Suddenly though, after dealing with it for 15+ years, its been getting worse. In the last year or so its been crippling at times. I don't even like leaving my house sometimes, especially if I've eaten recently. I'm an old hand at dealing with the urgent run to the toilet, the diarrhea, the pain, the nausea and sweating, but in the last month or two a NEW symptom has popped up; vomiting. I have often felt so nauseous during an attack hat I felt as if I COULD throw up, but never did. However I've had three attacks now where I actually got the point where I couldn't help but vomit. I'll be sitting on the toilet with the usual diarrhea where my body actually bears down and strains without any help from me in a massive spasm, and then I'll be so overcome with nausea that I have to grab the wastebasket to throw up in! I am just wondering, I have always been told that vomiting is not a symptom of IBS, but does this happen to anyone else here? I HATE throwing up and don't do it well. I usually end up straining muscles and feeling sore long afterwards. I am also a bit of an emetophobic (fear of vomiting), so this new development has me more anxious than ever. Any feedback is greatly appreciated and any advice or comfort you have for my is MORE than welcome!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS typically doesn't involve nausea, but functional GI problems are not limited to the colon and people can have issues up top as well as issues down below.There are other functional GI issues up top that can lead to nausea and vomiting and it isn't uncommon for people who are prone to one functional GI problem to get another one in another part of the system.With the new symptom it may be worth getting an appointment and seeing if it warrents any additional investigation.


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I have ever vomited from IBS, but the pain from bowel movements is sometimes so bad that it makes me nauseaous.I've had IBS for years. Long before it was diagnosed I had these attacks of diarrhea and pain since puberty. Suddenly though, after dealing with it for 15+ years, its been getting worse. In the last year or so its been crippling at times. I don't even like leaving my house sometimes, especially if I've eaten recently. I'm an old hand at dealing with the urgent run to the toilet, the diarrhea, the pain, the nausea and sweating, but in the last month or two a NEW symptom has popped up; vomiting. I have often felt so nauseous during an attack hat I felt as if I COULD throw up, but never did. However I've had three attacks now where I actually got the point where I couldn't help but vomit. I'll be sitting on the toilet with the usual diarrhea where my body actually bears down and strains without any help from me in a massive spasm, and then I'll be so overcome with nausea that I have to grab the wastebasket to throw up in! I am just wondering, I have always been told that vomiting is not a symptom of IBS, but does this happen to anyone else here? I HATE throwing up and don't do it well. I usually end up straining muscles and feeling sore long afterwards. I am also a bit of an emetophobic (fear of vomiting), so this new development has me more anxious than ever. Any feedback is greatly appreciated and any advice or comfort you have for my is MORE than welcome![/quote]


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Have either of you checked with your doctor? New symptoms should be checked out, just in case. I've never had vomiting with my post-infectious IBS-D, but I've certainly wished I could throw up at times and feel some relief.I wish you both wellness; throwing up is one of the worst feelings in the world, except it's amazing how good one can feel afterwards sometimes.


----------



## mgerber937 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mariee, did you ever get to the bottom of this? Your symptoms mimic mine exactly--15 years of IBS-D with no great problems with vomiting, and now all the sudden I'm nauseous and vomiting regularly. Any info you've discovered would be appreciated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

mgerber have you returned to your Dr to have the vomitting checked out?


----------



## mgerber937 (Jun 30, 2007)

BQ said:


> mgerber have you returned to your Dr to have the vomitting checked out?


BQ, I'm in pretty constant contact with my Doctor; he knows. My symptoms changed after taking probiotics; now much less D and urgency, but more food sensitivities, bloating, belching, nausea and vomiting. Everything seems to have moved "up."Thanks for any thoughts!MG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Has the dr wanted to investigate this?? With maybe an endoscopy with biopsies to check for Celiacs etc...Also have you tried a probiotic with different strains of bacteria?Ginger works very well on nausea... You could try Ginger capsules, Ginger tea, Gingerale, or Ginger Altoids


----------



## mgerber937 (Jun 30, 2007)

BQ said:


> Has the dr wanted to investigate this?? With maybe an endoscopy with biopsies to check for Celiacs etc...Also have you tried a probiotic with different strains of bacteria?Ginger works very well on nausea... You could try Ginger capsules, Ginger tea, Gingerale, or Ginger Altoids


Another endoscopy might be worthwhile; but I've had one before (clear) and been tested for celiac (negative). Funny thing, BQ, these symptoms only arose AFTER I used many different strains of probiotics (Align, live culture yogurt, sourdough pretzels, l. reuteri).I used to LOVE ginger and eat it all the time, but after probiotics, ginger gives me severe cramps and diahrrea. Really strange. Perhaps it's leaky gut?Many thanks for all your good info--


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

I too suffer from nausea and vomiting. I have vomiting spells about 2/3 times a week although it is the dry heaves . I changed my anti nausea med recently but as my extreme nausea comes on suddenly, by the time im throwing up, I cant physically swallow a tablet. There is no rhyme nor reason to when a vomiting attack will occur, sometimes its when Im walking to/from work and I suddenly start wretching, often in work I have to make a rush to the toilet, sometimes Im just sitting on my sofa. It is extremely unpleasant not just for me, but for anyone who happens to be in the vacinity at the time. The 'attacks' can last between 2 hours to nearly 24 hours. It could be a migraine that Im getting, headaches and vomiting often go together so it can be hard to differentiate. Like my IBS, I cant find any triggers that I can associate with the sickness.


----------

